# firefox/thunderbird take very long time (~45s) to start



## caesius (Nov 17, 2008)

I've never had this problem before. Launching either firefox or thunderbird in KDE takes around 30-45s to load and there is no launch feedback. Other gtk apps load just fine, not to mention qt native apps launch in less than a second.

This problem didn't exist on my last machine and it's only been one week. Anyone have any insight into this problem?


----------



## aragon (Nov 17, 2008)

Check that your hostname resolves.  Add it to /etc/hosts if necessary.


----------



## surferwl (Nov 18, 2008)

aragon,good!


----------



## developer (Nov 18, 2008)

Try firefox3!

It's very good


----------



## caesius (Nov 19, 2008)

developer said:
			
		

> Try firefox3!
> 
> It's very good



same problem with firefox and firefox3,

I feel this is more of a GTK issue than a specific "mozilla" problem


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the problem lies more with plugins and extensions. Stumbleupon for instance will (if you don't log out on browser close) prefetch some stuff from the net.

You could start it from Konsole window to see if there's anything specific it's hanging on or that it just does a lot while starting.


----------



## caesius (Nov 21, 2008)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> I think the problem lies more with plugins and extensions. Stumbleupon for instance will (if you don't log out on browser close) prefetch some stuff from the net.
> 
> You could start it from Konsole window to see if there's anything specific it's hanging on or that it just does a lot while starting.



No noise when started from console, only addon installed is the default one (DOM inspector I think?)


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Do other browsers have the same issue of slow start up?


----------

